# Jay Cutler 8 weeks out from Mr. Olympia 2011



## Arnold (Jul 28, 2011)

*Jay Cutler 8 weeks out from Mr. Olympia 2011*






YouTube Video


----------



## BigMuffin (Jul 28, 2011)

Damn youtube doesnt work at my job lol.


----------



## Halo (Jul 28, 2011)

Beast!!!


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Jul 28, 2011)

What an animal.. His off season diet video cracks me up with the amount of food he has to take in


----------



## manickanuck (Jul 28, 2011)

why did he have a shorter range of motion with one arm when doing db presses. injury?


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Jul 28, 2011)

3:36 - Kid in the background doing EPIC skullcrushers with ipod armband 
Jay don't need no armband...he controls what is played at gym.

BTW...Activation of BEAST mode is in full effect for Mr. Cutler!


----------



## SwoleZilla (Jul 28, 2011)

tris look dry as hell

hes gunna win agaiiiin


----------



## Nightowl (Jul 28, 2011)

Oh Mr. Cutler, what big thighs you have.  Oh Mr. Cutler what big arms you have.

Oh Mr. Cutler, you indeed again shall be with a Victory AGAIN!


----------



## jbzjacked (Jul 29, 2011)

Epic picture bro... dudes a beast


----------



## K.Dallas (Aug 2, 2011)

Huge


----------



## murf23 (Aug 2, 2011)

He just lucky Big Ron isn't competing anymore


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Aug 2, 2011)

murf23 said:


> He just lucky Big Ron isn't competing anymore



Given Ronnie's age and physical status, do you think he could still compete and challenge Jay?


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Aug 2, 2011)

The man is a beast and he should be able to take another victory this year.


----------



## ecot3c inside (Aug 2, 2011)

djlance said:


> 3:36 - Kid in the background doing EPIC skullcrushers with ipod armband



mine doesn't fit around my arm, never understood how people can work bi's and tri's while wearing an armband.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Aug 2, 2011)

ecot3c inside said:


> mine doesn't fit around my arm, never understood how people can work bi's and tri's while wearing an armband.



For biking and running, I can fit it on my arm. For weights, that's a big NEGATIVE


----------



## squigader (Aug 2, 2011)

Darn, he's looking huge as usual. Love how his arms can't fit in the pec dec machine at around 4:40 and he has to hold the bars to move it


----------



## Ichigo (Aug 3, 2011)

What frigging monster!


----------



## TJTJ (Aug 3, 2011)

He talks weird. Maybe his face muscles are jacked and cant move his jaw to form syllables.

A face pump.


----------



## WG 3.0 (Aug 4, 2011)

djlance said:


> 3:36 - Kid in the background doing EPIC skullcrushers with ipod armband
> Jay don't need no armband...he controls what is played at gym.


 
Highly doubtful. Unless he purchased it as owner and manager.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Aug 4, 2011)

WG 3.0 said:


> Highly doubtful. Unless he purchased it as owner and manager.



 I was joking....


----------



## CEM Store (Aug 4, 2011)

Jay's a badass!!!


----------



## Livebig14 (Aug 4, 2011)

holy fuck.  He gets bigger every year.  He might win his 5th this year


----------



## CG (Aug 4, 2011)

WG 3.0 said:


> Highly doubtful. Unless he purchased it as owner and manager.



im pretty sure he'd have some say if he wanted to be a d-bag about it.


----------



## WallsOfJericho (Aug 4, 2011)

WG 3.0 said:


> Highly doubtful. Unless he purchased it as owner and manager.


----------



## mikadoo (Aug 12, 2011)

monster


----------



## SuperLift (Aug 12, 2011)

TJTJ said:


> He talks weird. Maybe his face muscles are jacked and cant move his jaw to form syllables.
> 
> A face pump.



Lol funny. He's prolly just out of breath from his set. Plus being so damn heavy.


----------

